# Drip Tip Gear?



## KingEsmo (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nope, your wasting your money.

Uber/lyft drivers will not get tipped thanks to the cashless no tipping thing TK did years ago.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How would a Tshirt increase your tip potential?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

He is actually hoping for just the tip. What he doesn't realize is that Uber is already using the whole shaft.


----------

